# skip VS full house



## Harvdog (Mar 26, 2020)

ok so i have always owned full comps, i ran my first skip the other day and it was terrible. your thoughts? it seemed jumpy and rough.... not nearly as smooth as my fulls


----------



## Slab City Woodchuck (Mar 26, 2020)

Skip tooth is primarily for use in two cases that i am aware of in every day work. The first being in softwood. take your rakers down a hare, so the chips are "thicker". softwood is easier to cut. there is something about giving the chips more room to pile up, as well as not using energy to actually re-cut the same chip. The other case is when you are running a saw with a long bar-a 60 cc with a 30 inch or so. We run a Stihl 880. 36" bar with full house it binds in the cut in hardwood with a stock chain. But we run the 60" with a square ground skip-tooth and it pulls sweet all day long. Could be other cases. But i would run full house for sure if the saw can pull it, especially if your in hardwood. I will look forward to hearing others experiences. Let us know your setups too, what you run on what, and when.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Mar 26, 2020)

You can run skip in hardwoods, and many do. But it can be tricky bore cutting with it, you almost have to re learn the whole technique.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 26, 2020)

Fussy point with the thread title: 'Full House' refers to chain that doesn't have any spaces / drive links between cutters. 'Right-Left-Right-Left'.

It is a specialty chain sequence used for carving, bamboo, cutting non-ferrous metal, etc.

The 'Right-tie strap-Left-tie strap' sequence is usually referred to as 'standard' or 'full complement ' ('full comp') chain.

Philbert


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Mar 26, 2020)

I never knew that.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 26, 2020)

Skip chain is used for a few situations:

- With a longer bar, to help clear chips;

- With an under powered saw (has fewer teeth engaged in the wood at any time);

- Guys who want to file fewer teeth.

Philbert


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Mar 26, 2020)

It's really hard to get where I live. I dont know about other parts of Ireland but the two stihl dealerships within driving distance have never heard of it and I have never seen it advertised on other dealership's websites. I have to order it from the UK at a slightly more expensive price.


----------



## Harvdog (Mar 26, 2020)

thanks philbert, my skip was on a 24" sugi on my lightly modded 372. (.020 squish, pop up, 75cc top, piped, fresh motor 5 tanks in just about to lean it out for full power) everything else i run full comp on. (257-18") (034-20") (MS361-20") (fake 660-32") ( climbers are all fulls as well) and full on my 288


----------



## Philbert (Mar 26, 2020)

That same bar an chain combo, on a stock 60cc saw, would make a big difference over full comp chain. 

Philbert


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 27, 2020)

Harvdog said:


> ok so i have always owned full comps, i ran my first skip the other day and it was terrible. your thoughts? it seemed jumpy and rough.... not nearly as smooth as my fulls


 short bars get full comp, by short I mean anything under 32" Long bars run skip, 

the Skip is a bit more jumpy, especially limbing, but if your sinking a 36" or longer bar up to the dogs, full comp has a tendency to clog up then bind up, even on a 32" if the saw ain't got the snoot to pull it full comp will bind up

Skip chain smoothes out once you get a few teeth in wood at once. 

Boring or using the tip can be especially frightening if your used to full comp, or worse safety chain

As others stated above, lots of folks run skip simply because filing takes about half the time. Even though a full comp chain cuts faster, but a dull chain is still a dull chain.

As far as cc's and stuff, I don't generally run anything under 60cc and that has a 20" everything else is 70cc or better, but lets be honest here, if your logging, don't even bother with anything under 60cc, the weight isn't that bad, and power saves lifes as well as time


----------



## slowp (Mar 27, 2020)

The Barbie saw only has a 28" bar but has skip chain on it because even that short of a bar takes too much patience to file full comp. I ran it on Twinkle too. The chain is readily available to purchase at either saw shop in Chehalis.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 27, 2020)

Back at my desk top computer: Arraigned these from more-toothy to less. 

_Full-House _is for carving and special applications.
_Standard_ is also called _Full Composition_ / _Full Comp, _and is for most general cutting.
_Semi-skip _is for those who cannot make up their minds (actually a lot of guys like it for some things).
_Skip_ is for improved chip clearing with longer bars, for underpowered saws running longer bars, and to reduce teeth to file.
_Cutter-less_ chain is for when the saw powerhead is used to power something else (go-cart, winch, etc.)




Philbert


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 27, 2020)

Full skip is for professionals running long bars only and therefore should not be used east of the Rockies.


----------



## slowp (Mar 27, 2020)

2dogs said:


> Full skip is for professionals running long bars only and therefore should not be used east of the Rockies.



Ruh roh.


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 27, 2020)

2dogs said:


> Full skip is for professionals running long bars only and therefore should not be used east of the Rockies.


Baahaa.


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 27, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> Skip chain smoothes out once you get a few teeth in wood at once.
> 
> Boring or using the tip can be especially frightening if your used to full comp, or worse safety chain
> 
> As others stated above, lots of folks run skip simply because filing takes about half the time. Even though a full comp chain cuts faster, but a dull chain is still a dull chain.


This .

Wide open on the boring .

Nice only doing half the cutters, and even nicer only doing half the rakers!
I still run standard for most cutting since I have a lot of them around.


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 27, 2020)

Philbert said:


> Back at my desk top computer: Arraigned these from more-toothy to less.
> 
> _Full-House _is for carving and special applications.
> _Standard_ is also called _Full Composition_ / _Full Comp, _and is for most general cutting.
> ...


Was just at a buddies the other day and he was using the cutter-less, his was homemade.
Also was at another buddies and he was using the hyper skip on his ms880 milling with a 5 or 6' bar.
There are also some other specialty milling chains.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 27, 2020)

been around some folks I thought might be using cutterless...


Turns out they were part time rock hounds


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 27, 2020)

2dogs said:


> Full skip is for professionals running long bars only and therefore should not be used east of the Rockies.


oh my... you selling tickets to that fight?


----------



## CR888 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hyper skip is like a society that failed to take the China virus seriously with not many cutters left at all to do the work, full house is like the que at the unemployment office during China virus, semi and full skip are sorta in between. Just buy a loop and give it a try, that's always better than your mates neighbour's cousins wife's 2nd child's teachers opinion after a few glasses of whiskey.


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 27, 2020)

CR888 said:


> Hyper skip is like a society that failed to take the China virus seriously with not many cutters left at all to do the work, full house is like the que at the unemployment office during China virus, semi and full skip are sorta in between. Just buy a loop and give it a try, that's always better than your mates neighbour's cousins wife's 2nd child's teachers opinion after a few glasses of whiskey.


Stuff does a great job on the mill, very smooth slabs.
I think the chain he is running(5-6') had 26 cutters, he said he usually gets 3 cuts on a wide slab.


----------



## Harvdog (Mar 27, 2020)

hahahaha holy F**K there is some golden answers here. this should get some feathers flustered, i have a 50" cannon with full comps only for it. i sold the skip chains for my 24 sugi and im running fulls with everything. anyway, honestly i would like to thank everyone for the replies! im new here, been cutting most of my life and never knew of the saw community online.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Mar 27, 2020)

If you run anything less than 32" and you have never used skip then you are just gay.


----------



## Harvdog (Mar 28, 2020)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> If you run anything less than 32" and you have never used skip then you are just gay.


haha wtf?! sure, party on wayne. i have the 50" for willow stumping and the 32" for the rare monster but us "noreasters" take down pretty much everything with 18-24" bars. but anyway, this thread was started to talk about chains.... not tummy sticks n sword fights.


----------



## Lionsfan (Mar 28, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> been around some folks I thought might be using cutterless...
> 
> 
> Turns out they were part time rock hounds




Just like poor ol' Andy Dufraine.


----------



## catbuster (Mar 28, 2020)

Full comp. I don’t run long enough bars to run skip, and it sucks to cut hardwoods anyway. Can’t knock the raker down enough to cut a big chip, and it’s grabby.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Mar 30, 2020)

Philbert said:


> Fussy point with the thread title: 'Full House' refers to chain that doesn't have any spaces / drive links between cutters. 'Right-Left-Right-Left'.
> 
> It is a specialty chain sequence used for carving, bamboo, cutting non-ferrous metal, etc.
> 
> ...


How long back have they been making it? I have only seen chain with out space under one year on the internet and we have been calling regular chain either full complimentary or full house since my time from the late 80's?
Under dispute!


----------



## Philbert (Mar 30, 2020)

Westboastfaller said:


> How long back have they been making it? I have only seen chain with out space under one year on the internet and we have been calling regular chain either full complimentary or full house since my time from the late 80's?
> Under dispute!


I don't have historical documentation to submit as evidence, but I recall seeing it in the Bailey's catalog more than 10 years ago? Mostly sold in 1/4" pitch for carving.
Someone posted some ads in Japanese (!) of 3/8" low profile Oregon chain sold in Asia for cutting bamboo, that does not seem to be offered here.
And I have seen references for it used to cut non-ferrous metal (!?!) a few times - not sure what this is about, but you know that there are non-traditional uses of a lot of stuff!






Sculptor Saw Chain and Guide Bars | Oregon Products


The perfect saw chain for carvers, pruners, and any other user who values extra-fine cutting. Easy to maintain and light-weight for optimum maneuverability. Find the right chain for your chainsaw at OregonProducts.com.




www.oregonproducts.com





Philbert


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Philbert said:


> I don't have historical documentation to submit as evidence, but I recall seeing it in the Bailey's catalog more than 10 years ago? Mostly sold in 1/4" pitch for carving.
> Someone posted some ads in Japanese (!) of 3/8" low profile Oregon chain sold in Asia for cutting bamboo, that does not seem to be offered here.
> And I have seen references for it used to cut non-ferrous metal (!?!) a few times - not sure what this is about, but you know that there are non-traditional uses of a lot of stuff!
> 
> ...


It doesn't surprise me that you could cut a non-ferrous metal with it, when I built sign cabinets we used a saw to cut all the aluminum extrusion, many times I wouldn't even need to file it when done it was such a nice finish.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Mar 30, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> been around some folks I thought might be using cutterless...
> 
> 
> Turns out they were part time rock hounds


Haha.

Priceless Matt
That's beautiful


----------



## dmb2613 (Mar 30, 2020)

I think the skip chain is for Huskis, Stihl can handle the full cutter chain , folks use the skip on underpowered saws in my opinion


----------



## Philbert (Mar 30, 2020)

@jmester made a full-sized, 3/8 pitch, full-house chain for another member on another site site, as I recall.

Seems like a good project for the times that we are currently living in . . . .



Philbert


----------



## madhatte (Mar 30, 2020)

Was gonna move this to Chainsaws, but thought better of it.


----------



## Harvdog (Mar 30, 2020)

dmb2613 said:


> I think the skip chain is for Huskis, Stihl can handle the full cutter chain , folks use the skip on underpowered saws in my opinion


HAHAHAHA holy sh*t. shots fired!


----------



## Westboastfaller (Mar 30, 2020)

dmb2613 said:


> I think the skip chain is for Huskis, Stihl can handle the full cutter chain , folks use the skip on underpowered saws in my opinion


 Well you are 2/3 right Darling


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 30, 2020)

Philbert said:


> @jmester made a full-sized, 3/8 pitch, full-house chain for another member on another site site, as I recall.
> 
> Seems like a good project for the times that we are currently living in . . . .
> View attachment 812566
> ...


I'm thinkin a 24" loop of .404 of the every link stuff... with a 9 pin sprocket on a big block saw... at the very least it would be funny


----------



## Philbert (Mar 30, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> I'm thinkin a 24" loop of .404 of the every link stuff... with a 9 pin sprocket on a big block saw... at the very least it would be funny


As I recall, the chain I mentioned cut very smooth, but not very fast.

Philbert


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 30, 2020)

Philbert said:


> As I recall, the chain I mentioned cut very smooth, but not very fast.
> 
> Philbert


maybe take the takers down... a lot...


----------



## fool skip (Mar 30, 2020)

Spent a lot of years busheling in S. Or. and Norcal. I preferred full skip if I had slick timber and full comp if I had limby ****. Full comp takes the limbs better and is easier to cut jack seats with. Semi-skip is a really good compromise. It all depends on the wood.


----------



## CR888 (Mar 30, 2020)

What about redneck skip, or poor mans skip when you go at a full comp chain with a cut off wheel. You end up with a sequence different to the skip/semi skip chains.


----------



## slowp (Mar 30, 2020)

Full comp is for farmer loggers.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Mar 31, 2020)

My Lord, if this to be your wish for you to have me bushel in a co-op with another Faller then please can you to send to me a superior man with the greatest physical attributes, greater endurance, smarter and a will that can not be broke as my time is limited.
Must I remind you.. I'm here to log eh, not f_ck the dog eh?


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Mar 31, 2020)

2dogs said:


> Full skip is for professionals running long bars only and therefore should not be used east of the Rockies.


SHOTS FIRED!!!!

Preparing return fire solution....


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 31, 2020)

Bobby Kirbos said:


> SHOTS FIRED!!!!
> 
> Preparing return fire solution....


just the one coffin then?

or do you plan on bringing friends with you?


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 31, 2020)

Why is full skip and even hyper skip same price as full comp? I'm getting half or even less cutters, and they wear faster, but paying the same price. These things keep me awake at night.


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 31, 2020)

But on a more serious note, if you've got the power but chip clearance is becoming an issue, do you go with skip 3/8 or full comp .404?


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 1, 2020)

KiwiBro said:


> But on a more serious note, if you've got the power but chip clearance is becoming an issue, do you go with skip 3/8 or full comp .404?


Full comp .404 is hard to get around here... not many big block saws in regular use, so cause of that 3/8 is available just about anywhere.

For me to get .404 full comp I'd have to special order a half or full roll of chain, and since I might burn up one .404 chain every 3 years, not really worth it


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Apr 1, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> just the one coffin then?
> 
> or do you plan on bringing friends with you?


Friends, many of them, and well armed.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 1, 2020)

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Friends, many of them, and well armed.


so a target rich environment as it were...


----------



## Dennisthemenace (Nov 18, 2021)

chipper1 said:


> This .
> 
> Wide open on the boring .
> 
> ...


Full skip has a 3rd less cutters, not a half less, ie a 66dl bar (18 inch 3/8 stihl) has 22 cutters skip compared to 33 full comp. It's what I use when cutting in the dirt, quick to sharpen, quick to chuck away


----------

